# Put a tankless in the shop today.



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

It came out of a customers basement. Been eyeing it up for years. We were there to service service the boiler, and I asked about it. I'll trade some work off for it. 

It'll look nice in the shop on display. I took the burner out of it to clean the rust and soot out of the bottom. The whole thing gets those cast iron extensions like the 2 that are shown.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is awesome. Looks great. Bet its a little heavy. :yes:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Very cool, Actually prolly pretty hot back in the day.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome! I love vintage stuff like that. :thumbsup:


PS: What year was it made?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Not sure of the year it was made. The label has patent dates on it from 1898 to 1908.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Very cool pics. It would be cool to watch that thing operate.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Very sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Way cool! I dig old plumbing fixtures and the like. Let us know when you get it up and running!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice!
An old side arm Ruud makes a great display piece at a plumbing business...:thumbup:

Great score on getting that one!

Who said tankless is new technology?:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

What a cool antique! :thumbsup:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

that thing is so cool! thanks for sharing


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

*vegas*

:laughing:very cool, take it to pawn stars:thumbsup:


----------

